# RUSSIA TO SEND 150,000 troops to Syria



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Russia are expected to go ahead and deploy 150,000 troops to take back a huge area overtaken by isis including RAQQA the Islamic States self proclaimed capital. This should be interesting. I suspect the US, UK, EU will be livid that Russia is fcuking there agenda up. GO RUSSIA lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It is now time for us to be careful. We should not Rush-in


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good to see a country with some bollocks. Shame Britain is now a laughing stock and not what it used to be.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> It is now time for us to be careful. We should not Rush-in


No need to be Putin silly puns in a serious thread mate, come on, grow up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> No need to be Putin silly puns in a serious thread mate, come on, grow up.


Very good :thumbup1: I approve


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The US etc. are pu$$ies and Russia can do what they want. Puting laughs at their weakness and so do I. The world is watching, and see that Obama is a b1tch. Fvck Obama. I'm on team Putin for this one.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Where is the source for this? 150,000 ground troops is a huge deployment. And it wouldn't happen over night.

I don't like Assad. Whilst I agree that it would be in our interests to support evil dictators - as they will crush the local nutters, I am not sure that it's morally reprehensible to encourage people to live in those conditions.

Russia also have a poor history (as we do) of getting involved in these conflicts. There is a real concern that by forcing the nutters into a hole we will see them attacking sites further from home. If they have no hope of winning battles in syria (and they wouldn't if Russians were there) then they may chose to focus their attention on terrorist atrocities in nations which they do not like.

I don't know what the best thing to do is... But I am sure that is innocent people who just want a normal life who will suffer the most no matter what happens.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Syria allows Russia to have a port there, vital for access to the Mediterranean. Its a smart move by Putin, Don't think he is doing anything different than what the west has done meddling in Middle east for decades. Toppling government and introducing pro west friendly governments


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

sammym said:


> Where is the source for this? 150,000 ground troops is a huge deployment. And it wouldn't happen over night.
> 
> I don't like Assad. Whilst I agree that it would be in our interests to support evil dictators - as they will crush the local nutters, I am not sure that it's morally reprehensible to encourage people to live in those conditions.
> 
> ...


I read recently (can't remember where) Russia has the capability of deploying 100.000 ground troop in 24 hours. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

PaulB said:


> I read recently (can't remember where) Russia has the capability of deploying 100.000 ground troop in 24 hours. I'll see if I can find it.


They may have the capability of doing so. But it's not as simple as that. You need to house them. You need to feed them. You need to fuel the vehicles. The infrastructure behind sending combat troops in is massive.

Think about all going on holiday - but not knowing if food, drink, transport or anything would be available. And you expect casualties. It takes a lot of energy, money and time to organise. It can't happen for huge numbers of troops in 24 hours.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

sammym said:


> They may have the capability of doing so. But it's not as simple as that. You need to house them. You need to feed them. You need to fuel the vehicles. The infrastructure behind sending combat troops in is massive.
> 
> Think about all going on holiday - but not knowing if food, drink, transport or anything would be available. And you expect casualties. It takes a lot of energy, money and time to organise. It can't happen for huge numbers of troops in 24 hours.


NATO's most recent military drills showed that the Western forces need a month in order to deploy military groups comprising of 30,000 soldiers, while Russia managed to deploy up to 100,000 soldiers in 24 hours during its 'surprise exercises'. That fact alone has prompted NATO to plan more military drills.

I hear what you're saying. I'm no expert, just something I've read recently. How accurate the information is I don't know.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Wonder what that dodgy Russians end game is.. Makes you wonder what his overall plan is, especially with the planes crossing into our airspace checking response times, and giving America the middle finger..


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

@PaulB my knowledge is well out of date. But I can believe they can move the troops and arm them. There is no doubt that they have the aircraft and manpower. I'm talking about moving all the heavy armour they would need. And the infrastructure needed.

NATO are always going to be disadvantaged. They have to get lots of people to agree. Then they need lots of different forces to get together and come up with a plan. Then they need to get all the bits to work together. In my opinion it doesn't actually work like that. And in reality you have each country been given their part to do - and then others helping out where they can and are needed.

@Plate Russia's end game is supporting Assad. He works well for them. They'd like to damage ISIS to the point where they are not a threat. But would also like to deal with the rest of the opposition in the civil war. At present our thinking won't work. There are too many parties who are strong enough to keep fighting - but no one is strong enough to win. Russia want to put an end to the civil war and would like Assad to win. This is a huge slap in the face to the UK and friends - as it was us who stopped him rubbing them out originally.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hope Russia have a good supply of bodybags


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

stop civil war in syria = less benefit seekers coming to europe with a valid excuse,

Go russia!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> hope Russia have a good supply of bodybags


For who?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Don't worry fella's the US will have a republican president again by the end of next year so we'll be up to our necks in sh1t again pretty soon afterwards, this is not going to end well !


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Russia are expected to go ahead and deploy 150,000 troops to take back a huge area overtaken by isis including RAQQA the Islamic States self proclaimed capital. This should be interesting. I suspect the US, UK, EU will be livid that Russia is fcuking there agenda up. GO RUSSIA lol


Mark my words this is going to strengthen the Jihadist narrative and empower IS. It will be used in a way like this to reinforce their narrative:

Russians try once again to defeat the soldiers of Allah, footage of foreign Russian airstrikes killing children, the poor war torn populace has a choice between in their eyes, the people bombing them and killing them and who supported the brutal dictator who killed them as his father did before him, an apostate, or the Muslims claiming to be fighting on their behalf


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

It's amazing that these countries all hate the west, but judging by being in London this weekend all of Russia and the Arab countries want to live here.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> For who?


For the troops they lead into what they think will be a fairly conventional war, which will then turn in asymmetrical warfare and result in an unidentifiable target amongst an unknown foreign population, IED's, guerrilla tactics, brutal executions of captured soldiers and support personnel. Sniper campaigns similar to those we saw in Iraq.

This will result in Iranian and other Shia forces receiving more and more Russian funding, the west, Saudi Arabia etc supporting Jihadists and various Sunni Militias and probably IS in some covert way and set the course of the next 50 years in that region.

Or I could be wrong and this goes terribly well and all is jolly, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Mark my words this is going to strengthen the Jihadist narrative and empower IS. It will be used in a way like this to reinforce their narrative:
> 
> Russians try once again to defeat the soldiers of Allah, *footage of foreign Russian airstrikes killing children,* the poor war torn populace has a choice between in their eyes, the people bombing them and killing them and who supported the brutal dictator who killed them as his father did before him, an apostate, or the Muslims claiming to be fighting on their behalf


the bombing of Dresden didnt harm the UK much.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> For the troops they lead into what they think will be a fairly conventional war, which will then turn in asymmetrical warfare and result in an unidentifiable target amongst an unknown foreign population, IED's, guerrilla tactics, brutal executions of captured soldiers and support personnel. Sniper campaigns similar to those we saw in Iraq.


unless they're braindead they should already know what happened in the soviet-afghan war.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

zyphy said:


> unless they're braindead they should already know what happened in the soviet-afghan war.


The problem is though every occupation force has a strategy, but it never works and can never work, because all IS will do is what every insurgency does and there is no way for a conventional military force to win. And in attempting to win they anger the local population and strengthen the very insurgency they are trying to destroy.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> the bombing of Dresden didnt harm the UK much.


Yes because those two situations are contextually the same... In Germany we were not fighting an insurgency, so the risk of angering the local population were irrelevant.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Yes because those two situations are contextually the same... In Germany we were not fighting an insurgency, so the risk of angering the local population were irrelevant.


The problem is the West creates a problem is calling it a war and creating an advantage to the insurgents, they are not soldiers and should not be granted the privileges as such under the Geneva Convention, these people are simply criminals and should not be granted those protections.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Let Russia deal with them. I hope they destroy everyone of the disgusting, hate preaching , murdering scum.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I am quite interested in the logistics involved to ship and supply 150.000 people from Russia to Syria.... I do not see Turkey opening any route to Russia, the only reason they take token action versus IS is to attack Kurds. Azerbaijan->Iran->Iraq->Syria? This should be fun.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

spudsy said:


> Don't worry fella's the US will have a republican president again by the end of next year so we'll be up to our necks in sh1t again pretty soon afterwards, this is not going to end well !


Na, Donald Trump doesn't know where Syria is. He's got more important things to worry about, like them gays wanting to get married for a start :lol:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> The problem is the West creates a problem is calling it a war and creating an advantage to the insurgents, they are not soldiers and should not be granted the privileges as such under the Geneva Convention, these people are simply criminals and should not be granted those protections.


I actually get your point, however I don't think either would do much to weaken their actual fighting ability, they have legitimacy in the eyes of many muslims wether we call them combatants, soldiers, terrorists or criminals.

I like Douglas Murray's idea of targeting terrorism with special police, not making actions public, kind of like Mossad but more in line with civillian police guidelines. This means we don't get into wars or anti insurgency but rather arrest and or kill individual targets as criminals and deal with it as a criminal matter.

Problem is after 9/11 we went with a military option so it seems hard to do the police option now. We have created popular support and insurgencies with the invasion, now we kind of have to deal the hand we chose, i think.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> I actually get your point, however I don't think either would do much to weaken their actual fighting ability, they have legitimacy in the eyes of many muslims wether we call them combatants, soldiers, terrorists or criminals.
> 
> *I like Douglas Murray's idea of targeting terrorism with special police, not making actions public, kind of like Mossad but more in line with civillian police guidelines. This means we don't get into wars or anti insurgency but rather arrest and or kill individual targets as criminals and deal with it as a criminal matter.*
> 
> Problem is after 9/11 we went with a military option so it seems hard to do the police option now. We have created popular support and insurgencies with the invasion, now we kind of have to deal the hand we chose, i think.


Yep, trained squads infiltrate the groups and take out the leading players, no trail no jury no press coverage.

Shoot them and bury them in the desert.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yep, trained squads infiltrate the groups and take out the leading players, no trail no jury no press coverage.
> 
> Shoot them and bury them in the desert.


There are problems with both though. I think people have an idea if only we can get the strategy right it will all be fine. Even the best solution to such a complex problem is never going to be any better than doing OK.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well done Russia finally can't wait to see all the mutilated blown to bits dirty IS ****tards on liveleak.com


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> There are problems with both though. I think people have an idea if only we can get the strategy right it will all be fine. Even the best solution to such a complex problem is never going to be any better than doing OK.


But dont you think the juxtaposition of both oppossing arguments tend to lack the diferential to equate to the whole?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Na, Donald Trump doesn't know where Syria is. He's got more important things to worry about, like them gays wanting to get married for a start :lol:


George W most likely couldn't find Afghan or Iraq on the map but his armed forces found them without too much drama, I'm not convinced Trump is gonna win it anyway.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

spudsy said:


> George W most likely couldn't find Afghan or Iraq on the map but his armed forces found them without too much drama, I'm not convinced Trump is gonna win it anyway.


True mate. Bush and Trump together would be the dream team.

Not took a great deal of notice of the candidate race, I'd be surprised if Trump won, but not sure who he's up against.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bush and womens nylons are both irritating cnuts

Trump is Top...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> The problem is though every occupation force has a strategy, but it never works and can never work, because all IS will do is what every insurgency does and there is no way for a conventional military force to win. And in attempting to win they anger the local population and strengthen the very insurgency they are trying to destroy.


i dont see the point of your reply. what i said already covers this as a consequence of said war lol...


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

zyphy said:


> i dont see the point of your reply. what i said already covers this as a consequence of said war lol...


Just trying to pinch your nips with my butt cheeks.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It will take the limelight from Europe. They will concentrate on hitting the ruskies. Let them have a go I say, the ********* are out of control they need to be humbled.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Yep, trained squads infiltrate the groups and take out the leading players, no trail no jury no press coverage.
> 
> Shoot them and bury them in the desert.


That's pretty much what both UK and USA special forces have been doing for a number of years. Allegedly.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It will take the limelight from Europe. They will concentrate on hitting the ruskies. Let them have a go I say, the ********* are out of control they need to be humbled.


It had nearly nothing to do with Europe. Some European countries have limited involvement. The USA are putting far far more energy and money into it - including a coalition of countries including Saudi Arabia, Quatar, Jordan and Behrain. It was Jordan who had a pilot burnt alive after his plane crashing. They responded with force.

ISIS have not put hardly any attention into attacking Europe either. Look at the so called ISIS attackers. They are homegrown nutters who pick up hate from twitter and other websites. ISIS is focussed on land gabs, and getting as much cash as possible. If they wanted to attach Europe they have the people and resources for it to happen, the same goes for the USA.

The ********* being humbled are mainly going to be innocent people, along with people who don't want to live under either Assad or ISIS, but who would instead like some freedom. I'd like to think they deserve that - but with Russian backing Assad will be going nowhere. We the west need to accept that and start planning for him to be the leader long term now.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It really Is As-sad situation whit Russia Putin the boot in. The target IS tangible.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sammym said:


> That's pretty much what both UK and USA special forces have been doing for a number of years. Allegedly.


not well enough.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Well done Russia finally can't wait to see all the mutilated blown to bits dirty IS ****tards on liveleak.com


They'll be bits of beard all over the bloody desert bro.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> They'll be bits of beard all over the bloody desert bro.


Already some good video's up of the Kurds blowing f**k out them!! My favourite is watching a Isis fighter get his face ripped off by a tank shell impact did it put me off my morning oats???? Did it fuxk I went back for seconds!!!! Haha


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

banzi said:


> not well enough.


You'd be surprised. Obviously it's not public knowledge.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> But dont you think the juxtaposition of both oppossing arguments tend to lack the diferential to equate to the whole?
> 
> Post of the year!! :beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hope they have a good supply of suncream and stay hydrated.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

meanwhile china quitely laughs, safe in the knowledge that what ever happens next, they will be in a better situation than they were last week


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> meanwhile china quitely laughs, safe in the knowledge that what ever happens next, *they will be in a better situation than they were last week*


To do what exactly.....Make stuff?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope we have the good sense to stand back and let them get in with it.

our desired outcomes may not be the same but making a dent into IS progress whilst giving them another enemy to worry about can only help overall.

typing that has however made be fking that that I don't live in Syria!

I have no idea why Assad wasn't just dealt with in the old fashioned British way of quietly and discreetly before anyone even knew it was happening?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> To do what exactly.....Make stuff?


 :lol:

pretty much!

when russia does what it wants, alot of coutries impose trade sanctions upon russia. who do russia then turn to? and who starts buying oil etc for cheap from russia?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> To do what exactly.....Make stuff?


Nope, send even more bloody tourists to Thailand, & make even more row.

Buggers are everywhere!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I have no idea why Assad wasn't just dealt with in the old fashioned British way of quietly and discreetly before anyone even knew it was happening?


Before anyone knew what was happening?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MFM said:


> Before anyone knew what was happening?


Exactly..... :death:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Russia are controlled by the same group of elites as the uk and us leaders are. It's all a game, a game by the same group of elites.

In before @banzi shouts Icke


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Exactly..... :death:


No I mean what do you think was happening that he should have been dealt with?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MFM said:


> No I mean what do you think was happening that he should have been dealt with?


isn't the 'official' story killing his own people for protesting?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Russia are controlled by the same group of elites as the uk and us leaders are. It's all a game, a game by the same group of elites.
> 
> In before @banzi shouts Icke


I dont need to shout Ickes, you however need to produce some kind of evidence of your spurious claims.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Russia are controlled by the same group of elites as the uk and us leaders are. It's all a game, a game by the same group of elites.
> 
> In before @banzi shouts Icke


So fishing for arguments with this post.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I would take with a pinch of salt whatever the Western media says about Assad, they have a reason to make him look bad. The governments control what the BBC etc. say.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to see the source of the 150,000 claim and evidence their boots are on the ground. I imagine it's under 100,000 troops

I wouldn't go believing all the claims that Assad is all evil as made out


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I would take with a pinch of salt whatever the Western media says about Assad, they have a reason to make him look bad. The governments control what the BBC etc. say.


Assad crimes are not western Propoganda, jut like the crimes of his father whom he took power from, they are real.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Assad crimes are not western Propoganda, jut like the crimes of his father whom he took power from, they are real.


And you have seen any of his crimes for yourself?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Assad crimes are not western Propoganda, jut like the crimes of his father whom he took power from, they are real.


Crime?

crime

krʌɪm/

_noun_




*1*.

an action or omission which constitutes an offence and is punishable by law.


So whats he doing that is a crime?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I would take with a pinch of salt whatever the Western media says about Assad, they have a reason to make him look bad. *The governments control what the BBC etc. say*.


What about ITV?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What about ITV?


Yup.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What about ITV?


simon cowell.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Crime?
> 
> crime
> 
> ...


Being a dictator that supports global shia terror networks, is a dictator that crushes all forms of dissent, has massacred his own people just as his father did.

We punished them by supporting the FSA recently and from 2011 enforced embargo and sanctions on them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Being a dictator that supports global shia terror networks, is a dictator that crushes all forms of dissent, has massacred his own people just as his father did.
> 
> We punished them by supporting the FSA recently and from 2011 enforced embargo and sanctions on them.


I asked you what crime he committed, not what acts he undertook.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> I asked you what crime he committed, not what acts he undertook.


he has allegedly broken numerous international laws and commuted war crimes but your right, until he has sat in front of an international court he is an innocent man


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> I asked you what crime he committed, not what acts he undertook.


Crimes against humanity for atrocities and things like gassing civilians and cluster bombing civillians, financing terrorism abroad, breaking international law regarding human rights, war ethics, torture etc etc etc etc.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Crimes against humanity for atrocities and things like gassing civilians and cluster bombing civillians, financing terrorism abroad, breaking international law regarding human rights, war ethics, torture etc etc etc etc.


And you know this how? What have you witnessed for yourself?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> And you know this how? What have you witnessed for yourself?


Did you witness world war two? HOW DO YOU KNOW THEN HUR HUR.

Because evidence is gathered and a case is put together for the establishment of facts fitting a claim. No one has seen something evolve, I guess evolution has no evidence supporting it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Crimes against humanity for atrocities and things like gassing civilians and cluster bombing civillians, financing terrorism abroad, breaking international law regarding human rights, war ethics, torture etc etc etc etc.


I dont suppose he consents to those laws , why would he, the force of law only has that force if you consent to it.

Has he signed the Geneva Convention for example?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Did you witness world war two? HOW DO YOU KNOW THEN HUR HUR.
> 
> Because evidence is gathered and a case is put together for the establishment of facts fitting a claim. No one has seen something evolve, I guess evolution has no evidence supporting it.


If Germany had won WW2 would people be discussing the extermination of 6 million Jews?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> I dont suppose he consents to those laws , why would he, the force of law only has that force if you consent to it.
> 
> Has he signed the Geneva Convention for example?


Syria was embargoed and had harsh sanctions placed on it by the international community, every one is subject to international law no matter what they consent to. If this wasn't the case they would not of embargoed and sanctioned Assad.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

In your opinion it's evidence. And the people saying it is evidence have their own reasons for calling it evidence. Anyone can take photos of dead people and then point their fingers to say who killed them.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> If Germany had won WW2 would people be discussing the extermination of 6 million Jews?


The evidence would be there, by simple reality that all these jews were here and are no longer, what you re saying has no impact on whether or not Assad is guilty because there is compiled evidence that provides concensus that he is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Syria was embargoed and had harsh sanctions placed on it by the international community, every one is subject to international law no matter what they consent to. If this wasn't the case they would not of embargoed and sanctioned Assad.


a group of countries deciding to gang up on another doesnt make the other countries actions criminal.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> In your opinion it's evidence. And the people saying it is evidence have their own reasons for calling it evidence. Anyone can take photos of dead people and then point their fingers to say who killed them.


Evidence is evidence and when enough evidence is gathered to support a theory it becomes fact.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> The evidence would be there, by simple reality that all these jews were here and are no longer, what you re saying has no impact on whether or not Assad is guilty because there is compiled evidence that provides concensus that he is.


The evidence would not be there because it would have been buried along with the Jews.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> a group of countries deciding to gang up on another doesnt make the other countries actions criminal.


OK Assad has not committed any crimes. You win, it is all lies, just like the Holocaust. Your critical faculties have convinced me.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Evidence is evidence and when enough evidence is gathered to support a theory it becomes fact.


Just because you call something evidence, doesn't make it evidence.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> The evidence would not be there because it would have been buried along with the Jews.


The evidence is the buried jews Einstein, the lack of a former demographic in society.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> OK Assad has not committed any crimes. You win, it is all lies, just like the Holocaust. Your critical faculties have convinced me.


Im glad I have been able to educate you on ASSAD, insinuating that I claimed the Holocaust was lies is you trying a low blow, could you quote me for the benefit of the readers who may have missed me writing that about the holocaust, or apologise.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> The evidence is the buried jews Einstein, the lack of a former demographic in society.


Which you wouldn't have been aware of if the allies hadn't liberated the camps and found the survivors and some victims.

The victors write the history books.

and no need for personal attacks.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

If so many Jews died, where are all the sandals?

As much as that sounded controversial, genuine question as I don't know enough about that

dont take offence and if it offends I will delete it


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How many buried Jews did they find, and where? I thought they were supposed to all have been cremated anyway?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

White Lines said:


> If so many Jews died, where are all the sandals?
> 
> As much as that sounded controversial, genuine question as I don't know enough about that
> 
> dont take offence and if it offends I will delete it


Jews had their clothes taken away from them at the camps. I don't get you, is English your first language?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im glad I have been able to educate you on ASSAD, insinuating that I claimed the Holocaust was lies is you trying a low blow, could you quote me for the benefit of the readers who may have missed me writing that about the holocaust, or apologise.


Claiming Assad isn't committing crimes and there is no evidence for such a stance is equally as vulgar as claiming there is no evidence for the holocaust. Both are based in fantasy. Usually maliciously so for political reasons to downplay their crimes.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Wonder what that dodgy Russians end game is.. Makes you wonder what his overall plan is, especially with the planes crossing into our airspace checking response times, and giving America the middle finger..


You got a link for verified insurgencies of Russian aircraft in British airspace?

I ask because all the Daily Mail/ Telegraph stories were about Russian aircraft NOT invading British airspace. Like that's newsworthy?

There was one time it happened, but it was a planned joint operation between Russia and the RAF, that one doesn't count.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Just because you call something evidence, doesn't make it evidence.


No the evidence does, look at the actual evidence, human rights groups reports, testimony, video and picture evidence of atrocities, the fact there is no democracy and a father then son ruled with an iron fist, how do you think they did that?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Jews had their clothes taken away from them at the camps. I don't get you, is English your first language?


So the fact that they didn't find clothes means that people were killed? No, you don't understand how logic and evidence work.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

I heard stories of 6 million Jews, that's 12 million sandals, and that they scanned the ground where they had apparent "plots" using modern technology, and the soil had been untouched, for several hundred years.

but like I said I have only heard there's stories and wondered if they were bullshit or if there was anything to either support or debunk the stories?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Jews had their clothes taken away from them at the camps. I don't get you, is English your first language?


im aware of that, im not arguing against it, stop misinterpreting my posts, if you want this discussion do it properly or not at all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Claiming Assad isn't committing crimes and there is no evidence for such a stance is equally as vulgar as claiming there is no evidence for the holocaust. Both are based in fantasy. Usually maliciously so for political reasons to downplay their crimes.


a crime is an unlawful act, you still haven't established the acts of Assad are unlawful.

stop pussyfooting around and provide the evidence of which actual law he has broken and which jurisdiction its contained..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MisterMuscle said:


> You got a link for verified insurgencies of Russian aircraft in British airspace?
> 
> I ask because all the Daily Mail/ Telegraph stories were about Russian aircraft NOT invading British airspace. Like that's newsworthy?
> 
> There was one time it happened, but it was a planned joint operation between Russia and the RAF, that one doesn't count.


no mate Seen it first hand, me and my mate goose on a training mission when it happened..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> no mate Seen it first hand, me and my mate goose on a training mission when it happened..


I was there too. You might remember me.....Iceman


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I was there too. You might remember me.....Iceman


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> a crime is an unlawful act, you still haven't established the acts of Assad are unlawful.
> 
> stop pussyfooting around and provide the evidence of which actual law he has broken and which jurisdiction its contained..


They clearly are unlawful and deemed so by the international community, hence was he was and is being punished by the international community.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> They clearly are unlawful and deemed so by the international community, hence was he was and is being punished by the international community.


Who is "the international community" and why should we assume they're in the right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/gSV35A1cQDM?feature=oembed]


Yep


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> Russia are expected to go ahead and deploy 150,000 troops to take back a huge area overtaken by isis including RAQQA the Islamic States self proclaimed capital. This should be interesting. I suspect the US, UK, EU will be livid that Russia is fcuking there agenda up. GO RUSSIA lol


where does it say that? I wanna read

all ive read is NATO, utter pointless w**kers, is warning russian about its airstrikes. Has anyone at NATO watched the news about the US bombing a Afgan hospital? lol

tied of hearing the west dictate to others, especially on situations theyve created themselves, Iraq, Afgan, Libya, Syria...lol


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Who is "the international community" and why should we assume they're in the right?


Because of compiled evidence by human rights groups, witness testimony, by study contemporary Syrian history.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I was there too. You might remember me.....Iceman


Was too busy doing fly by's n ting bled ya get me..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Was too busy doing fly by's n ting bled ya get me..


Heard Goose got shook


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Heard Goose got shook


lost his head


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lost his head


Beta phaggot


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Because of compiled evidence by human rights groups, witness testimony, by study contemporary Syrian history.


I'd have to investigate for myself.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Good to see a country with some bollocks. Shame Britain is now a laughing stock and not what it used to be.


Explain that statement.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

freddee said:


> Explain that statement.


If your going to declare war on people or commit any violent act then you go all out to end it ASAP with maximum damage done to the enemy.

Its not about fighting to gain or defend land it's about a group of people's p1ss poor take on a religion. Only way your goin to win that war is kill everyone who puts the theory into practice. What are we doing? Freezing bank accounts of traitors instead of hanging them, fannying about with pointless air strikes that pick out targets.

we had the biggest army in the world once, if there was trouble we destroyed it. Now we get laughed at.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> They clearly are unlawful and deemed so by the international community, hence was he was and is being punished by the international community.


Saying something is "clearly unlawful" doesn't make it unlawful

Now, show me the legislation or law that Assad has broken, it shouldn't be that difficult if its "clear"


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Saying something is "clearly unlawful" doesn't make it unlawful
> 
> Now, show me the legislation or law that Assad has broken, it shouldn't be that difficult if its "clear"


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/20/evidence-industrial-scale-killing-syria-war-crimes

https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-chapters/syria


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/20/evidence-industrial-scale-killing-syria-war-crimes
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-chapters/syria


*Calls for Assad or others to face justice at the international criminal court in The Hague have foundered on the problems that Syria** is not a member of the court, *and that the required referral by the UN security council might not be supported by the US and UK or would be blocked by Russia, Syria's close ally.

and as such does not fall under their jurisdiction.

you seem to be saying there is lots of evidence, do you know why no one has acted on this evidence?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> *Calls for Assad or others to face justice at the international criminal court in The Hague have foundered on the problems that Syria** is not a member of the court, *and that the required referral by the UN security council might not be supported by the US and UK or would be blocked by Russia, Syria's close ally.
> 
> and as such does not fall under their jurisdiction.
> 
> you seem to be saying there is lots of evidence, do you know why no one has acted on this evidence?


They have, hence crippling sanctions and embargo and the support of a massive segment of Syria being supported in the attemt to overthrow him. You don't seem to understand that the international community don't care if you are a member of a treaty or a signatory of a convention, if you break international law, they can and do come after you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> *They have, hence crippling sanctions* and embargo and the support of a massive segment of Syria being supported in the attemt to overthrow him. You don't seem to understand that the international community don't care if you are a member of a treaty or a signatory of a convention, *if you break international law, they can and do come after you.*


Can you list those crippling sanctions without Googling them?

Unlawfully they can yes, its called "might is right" and that makes them as bad as they are claiming he is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just a quick recap Nerdzilla

You need to provide the specific legislation that Assad has broken.

Provide evidence that the UN can actually try let alone convict Assad of the allegations

a list of the sanctions imposed on Assads regime

tick tock.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Can you list those crippling sanctions without Googling them?
> 
> Unlawfully they can yes, its called "might is right" and that makes them as bad as they are claiming he is.


Placing sanctions on North Korea does not make you as bad as North Korea, what you are saying is so fringe it isn't supported by anyone seriously invested in any of this. Moral equivalency on this subject is just hyper irrational nonsense.

The sanctions were listed at the time as being for prevention of genocide, widespread human rights violations, the international community is obligated to do so, just looked up the actual dates sanctions were imposed etc:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Placing sanctions on North Korea does not make you as bad as North Korea, what you are saying is so fringe it isn't supported by anyone seriously invested in any of this. Moral equivalency on this subject is just hyper irrational nonsense.
> 
> The sanctions were listed at the time as being for prevention of genocide, widespread human rights violations, the international community is obligated to do so, just looked up the actual dates sanctions were imposed etc:
> 
> View attachment 115654


Reading that it just appears a lot of people were throwing around accusations and arm waving.

So, in your own words what sanctions did the watching world place on Assads regime in Syria?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

The Russian world invasion has started. Turkey had to scramble its jets on the weekend to chase of the Russians and now NATO are telling them to stop their bombing in Syria.

Its all very interesting, quite glad I live on an island no one cares about.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Irondan said:


> The Russian world invasion has started. Turkey had to scramble its jets on the weekend to chase of the Russians and now NATO are telling them to stop their bombing in Syria.
> 
> Its all very interesting, quite glad I live on an island no one cares about.


USA?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> USA?


UK, USA are next in irrelevance.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I aint got a fckn clue whats going on in the world.so when do we need to start looting then ? :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> *I aint got a fckn clue whats going on in the **world.*so when do we need to start looting then ? :lol:


Neither does Nerdzilla.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Neither does Nerdzilla.


Yes all the democracies of the world are making up lies about Syria, Syrians are too, the human rights groups and Unicef and the red cross are too, This is all fake.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Yes all the democracies of the world are making up lies about Syria, Syrians are too, the human rights groups and Unicef and the red cross are too, This is all fake.


your so naive it's unreal


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> your so naive it's unreal


Yes I am naive for believing a dictator, who is now in power after his father is commiting crimes against humanity, as are all human rights groups, secular western democracies and the people of Syria claiming these things.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Yes I am naive for believing a dictator, who is now in power after his father is commiting crimes against humanity, as are all human rights groups, secular western democracies and the people of Syria claiming these things.


What evidence do you have that supports your claim about human rights abuse?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

latblaster said:


> What evidence do you have that supports your claim about human rights abuse?


Every single human rights group. Some people on here seem to think the only acceptable evidence is a video of an actual crime happening in the moment. That isn't how it works, if it was we would never have, by that standard, evidence to convict the majority of murderers or solve them.

http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2015/05/05/ctw-syria-war-crimes-exposed.cnn

Barrel bombing entire population areas = collective punishment, it would be the equivalent of barrel bombing the entire Republican community in NI because of the actions of the IRA. Or doing likewise in unionist communities because of the UVF. Would that be a war crime? would the international community of taken action against Britain for that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Every single human rights group. Some people on here seem to think the only acceptable evidence is a video of an actual crime happening in the moment. That isn't how it works, if it was we would never have, by that standard, evidence to convict the majority of murderers or solve them.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2015/05/05/ctw-syria-war-crimes-exposed.cnn
> 
> Barrel bombing entire population areas = collective punishment, it would be the equivalent of barrel bombing the entire Republican community in NI because of the actions of the IRA. Or doing likewise in unionist communities because of the UVF. Would that be a war crime? would the international community of taken action against Britain for that?


Yet all we have from the collective nations is arm waving and a set of "sanctions" which you have yet failed to show.

If he has done all these thaings and they can be "PROVED" then surely we as a collective nation of democracies would have and should have done something by now.

Why are we standing by and allowing this brutality and human rights abuses to go unchecked?

Oh, and dont forget these.

You need to provide the specific legislation that Assad has broken.

Provide evidence that the UN can actually try let alone convict Assad of the allegations

a list of the sanctions imposed on Assads regime


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> If your going to declare war on people or commit any violent act then you go all out to end it ASAP with maximum damage done to the enemy.
> 
> Its not about fighting to gain or defend land it's about a group of people's p1ss poor take on a religion. Only way your goin to win that war is kill everyone who puts the theory into practice. What are we doing? Freezing bank accounts of traitors instead of hanging them, fannying about with pointless air strikes that pick out targets.
> 
> we had the biggest army in the world once, if there was trouble we destroyed it. Now we get laughed at.


I just read that and am still puzzled what you are on about?? do you mean we should invade Syria? invade the Middle east in General?? who are we going to fight, who is going to be left, at the moment what I think you are saying is at best naïve, you look like a young man, and if we were to have the biggest Army in the world again, when was that?? you are going to have to join up and do this fighting yourself, for one the USA have stuttered their way through this, stating that if chemical weapons were used they would not stand for that well that happened in Hama killing an estimated 1400 innocent people, the USA said Assad had to go, now they have been supporting a peace deal through Russia?? who support Assad!

You might not know, but Russia went in to Afghanistan, they lost over 14000 personnel with over another 35000 seriously injured, I think the whole of the West (military annalists are rubbing their hands and we get 3 lots of people we don't like killing each other while getting a good look at what new weapons and tactics will be deployed!

At the end of the day, we cant afford a war can we, it doesn't matter if we had the biggest this, and on that point we had the largest navy but never to my knowledge Army.

You need to stop reading gutter press and do some real study in to the issues, or this will be an even bigger mess that Iraq, which is part of the reason this started in the firs place, and Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11, no matter how much [email protected] like American sniper would have you think, but do explain any of what you have wrote???!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Yes all the democracies of the world are making up lies about Syria, Syrians are too, the human rights groups and Unicef and the red cross are too, This is all fake.


Do you speak any other languages fluently?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Do you speak any other languages fluently?


I speak fluent Arabic, decent French and very basic Russian and Japanese


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> OK Assad has not committed any crimes. You win, it is all lies, just like the Holocaust. Your critical faculties have convinced me.


It ha been clarified that most all the civilian deaths in the region have been caused by pro Assad forces, and by chemical weapons too, all airstrikes have been from Assad because non of the other factions have air support, it is not just a civil war it is a tribal and religious sect war and also Autocratic war, pick the bones out of that?! but Assad is a war criminal, like his father before him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> It ha been clarified that most all the civilian deaths in the region have been caused by pro Assad forces, and by chemical weapons too, all airstrikes have been from Assad because non of the other factions have air support, it is not just a civil war it is a tribal and religious sect war and also Autocratic war, pick the bones out of that?! *but Assad is a war crimina*l, like his father before him.


Look up the legal definition of "criminal" and report back your findings.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Look up the legal definition of "criminal" and report back your findings.


There was no law against killing jews in Nazi Germany, guess Hitler broke no laws. Is this the rhetoric you are employing to claim Assad has broken no laws?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

It's amazing how many people fall for the media propaganda, hook, line and sinker.

There is no difference between how the Syrian or previous Libyan regime deal with dissenters than that of Saudi Arabia, Bahrain or any other nation in that region. The middle east is made up of dictatorships, they all attempt to brutally crush any form of dissent or uprising.

Yet the Saudis and Bahrain are our friends. The Saudis have an appalling human rights record, they carry out hundreds of public beheadings every year. FFS they still behead people for witchcraft and sorcery.

Israel is by far the worst abuser of international law on the planet, it has more UN condemnations than any other nation yet it avoids any meaningful sanctions or military intervention.

You have to be ridiculously naive to believe that our military incursions into the middle east have anything to do with protecting civilians, human rights or upholding international law.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> It's amazing how many people fall for the media propaganda, hook, line and sinker.
> 
> There is no difference between how the Syrian or previous Libyan regime deal with dissenters than that of Saudi Arabia, Bahrain or any other nation in that region. The middle east is made up of dictatorships, they all attempt to brutally crush any form of dissent or uprising.
> 
> ...


So in summary, it's got everything to do with international politics and countries vying for influence in the region and sweet FA to do with human rights or promoting democracy. That last bit especially, democracy, is the last thing the big players like USA, UK, Russia etc want because they can't work a democracy like a puppet in the way they can a dictator who accepts their support and sponsorship.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> There was no law against killing jews in Nazi Germany, guess Hitler broke no laws. Is this the rhetoric you are employing to claim Assad has broken no laws?


You must be trolling, no one can be missing the points you miss unless you are doing it on purpose.

Go and look up the legal definition of a "criminal" if you havent already.

And stop mentioning the Nazis, Godwins Law means you always lose the argument


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> So in summary, it's got everything to do with international politics and countries vying for influence in the region and sweet FA to do with human rights or promoting democracy. That last bit especially, democracy, is the last thing the big players like USA, UK, Russia etc want because they can't work a democracy like a puppet in the way they can a dictator who accepts their support and sponsorship.


Human rights are things that were created to make you believe that the world is a better place than it really is.

Human Rights are what other people allow you to have, not things that you believe you are entitled to.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> You must be trolling, no one can be missing the points you miss unless you are doing it on purpose.
> 
> Go and look up the legal definition of a "criminal" if you havent already.
> 
> And stop mentioning the Nazis, Godwins Law means you always lose the argument


You don't understand Godwin's law, he wasn't talking about using the Nazi context as a parallel, he was talking about comparing other peoples belief to the nazi's. I never compared you the the Nazi's. I compared the evidence of the Holocaust to the evidence of Assad crimes. That is not Godwin's law.

"Godwin's law does not claim to articulate a fallacy; it is instead framed as a memetic tool to reduce the incidence of inappropriate hyperbolic comparisons. "Although deliberately framed as if it were a law of nature or of mathematics, its purpose has always been rhetorical and pedagogical: I wanted folks who glibly compared someone else to Hitler or to Nazis to think a bit harder about the Holocaust", Godwin has written."


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

interesting read.

http://www.geneva-academy.ch/RULAC/applicable_international_law.php?id_state=211

i cant work out from reading it whether syria have broken laws that they signed upto in 1949 or not.......


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I speak fluent Arabic, decent French and very basic Russian and Japanese


And what does the Arabic speaking media say about the Holocaust if anything?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> And what does the Arabic speaking media say about the Holocaust if anything?


I don't watch it, however when on occasion I have it has never mentioned the Holocaust. There is however widespread feelings of sympathy towards Hitler in the Muslim world.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I don't watch it, however when on occasion I have it has never mentioned the Holocaust. There is however widespread feelings of sympathy towards Hitler in the Muslim world.


So why would that be if Hitler was as evil as Western media makes him out to be?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Crafty Russians there is an agenda behind this- actually siding with a known dictator who has support and is a known entity ( albeit and apparent A hole ) is better then removing dictators and trying to instill western rule. Iraq being a prime example of this. In a twist of Irony Saddam Hussain was probably the best thing for Iraq- looking at the state the country is in now. At least he had control. I dont know why the west think Diplomacy is the best thing and try to meddle in s**t they don't really understand. Dictator ships work with the right culture and history.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> So why would that be if Hitler was as evil as Western media makes him out to be?


Because Hitler had an alliance with the Muslim world, supported Palestinians against the newly emerging Israel, was fighting the british and French who the Muslim world hated due to the breaking up of the Ottoman Empire after the first world war. Due to Hitler's anti-semitism, due to the fact many Muslim's turned to islamism, a combination of fundamentalist Islam and European fascist super state ideology. And due to Hitler's true feelings on religion:

"You see, it's been our misfortune to have the wrong religion. Why didn't we have the religion of the Japanese, who regard sacrifice for the Fatherland as the highest good? The Mohammedan religion [Islam] too would have been more compatible to us than Christianity. Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?"

- Adolph Hitler

"I can imagine people being enthusiastic about the paradise of Mohammed, but as for the insipid paradise of the Christians! In your lifetime, you used to hear the music of Richard Wagner. After your death, it will be nothing but hallelujahs, the waving of palms, children of an age for the feeding bottle, and hoary old men. The man of the isles pays homage to the forces of nature. But Christianity is an invention of sick brains: one could imagine nothing more senseless, nor any more indecent way of turning the idea of the Godhead into a mockery. A n***** with his taboos is crushingly superior to the human being who seriously believes in transubstantiation."

- Adolph Hitler

"Had Charles Martel not been victorious at Poitiers -already, you see, the world had already fallen into the hands of the Jews, so gutless a thing Christianity! -then we should in all probability have been converted to Mohammedanism [Islam], that cult which glorifies the heroism and which opens up the seventh Heaven to the bold warrior alone. Then the Germanic races would have conquered the world. Christianity alone prevented them from doing so."

- Adolph Hitler

"The best thing is to let Christianity die a natural death. A slow death has something comforting about it. The dogma of Christianity gets worn away before the advances of science... The instructions of a hygienic nature that most religions gave, contributed to the foundation of organized communities. The precepts ordering people to wash, to avoid certain drinks, to fast at appointed dates, to take exercise, to rise with the sun, to climb to the top of the minaret - all these were obligations invented by intelligent people. The exhortation to fight courageously is also self-explanatory. Observe, by the way, that, as a corollary, the Moslem was promised a paradise peopled with sensual girls, where wine flowed in streams - a real earthly paradise. The Christians, on the other hand, declare themselves satisfied if after their death they are allowed to sing hallelujahs! ...Christianity, of course, has reached the peak of absurdity in this respect. And that's why one day its structure will collapse. Science has already impregnated humanity. Consequently, the more Christianity clings to its dogmas, the quicker it will decline.!"

- Adolph Hitler


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> You don't understand Godwin's law, he wasn't talking about using the Nazi context as a parallel, he was talking about comparing other peoples belief to the nazi's. I never compared you the the Nazi's. I compared the evidence of the Holocaust to the evidence of Assad crimes. That is not Godwin's law.
> 
> "Godwin's law does not claim to articulate a fallacy; it is instead framed as a memetic tool to reduce the incidence of inappropriate hyperbolic comparisons. "Although deliberately framed as if it were a law of nature or of mathematics, its purpose has always been rhetorical and pedagogical: I wanted folks who glibly compared someone else to Hitler or to Nazis to think a bit harder about the Holocaust", Godwin has written."


Hard as you try you wont drag me off topic, now, back to the points in hand

Oh, and dont forget these.

You need to provide the specific legislation that Assad has broken.

Provide evidence that the UN can actually try let alone convict Assad of the allegations

a list of the sanctions imposed on Assads regime

Did you reade the legal definition of a "criminal" yet?

Im certain you are trolling now because you show all the traits, you just cherry pick certain points of posts and ignore all the issues you cant address.

I know, I have been doing it for years. ^_^


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> I don't watch it, however when on occasion I have it has never mentioned the Holocaust. There is however widespread feelings of sympathy towards Hitler in the Muslim world.


Maybe they dont believe all the propaganda you seem to swallow without question.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Maybe they dont believe all the propaganda you seem to swallow without question.


Yeah all that propaganda about Hitler. Guy can't catch a break!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

We can all show photos of dead bodies in pits. I can also show you doctored photos made by allies to make the Germans look bad.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Claiming Assad isn't committing crimes and there is no evidence for such a stance is equally as vulgar as claiming there is no evidence for the holocaust. Both are based in fantasy. Usually maliciously so for political reasons to downplay their crimes.


The only people who believe Assad is guilty of war crimes against his own people are those who listen to the Western controlled media or the Americans. There is no evidence to prove otherwise. The fact is, the US have been planning to get rid of him for a long time due to their own imperialistic agenda as usual. Only this time Putin royally screwed up their plans and Russia won't back down this time.

Putin caught the US napping and now the whole Obama administration is whining about it. And the reason they can't do anything about it? Any resistance towards Russia will just prove the US is supporting terrorism and their lie will be exposed. Obama might as well withdraw his troops from Syria and aim for the next country he wants to invade.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

MFM said:


> The only people who believe Assad is guilty of war crimes against his own people are those who listen to the Western controlled media or the Americans. There is no evidence to prove otherwise. The fact is, the US have been planning to get rid of him for a long time due to their own imperialistic agenda as usual. Only this time Putin royally screwed up their plans and Russia won't back down this time.
> 
> Putin caught the US napping and now the whole Obama administration is whining about it. And the reason they can't do anything about it? Any resistance towards Russia will just prove the US is supporting terrorism and their lie will be exposed. Obama might as well withdraw his troops from Syria and aim for the next country he wants to invade.


OK so his father the dictator, then the son dictator, have not committed any crimes and it is all western imperialism. Holy s**t dude you should be embarrassed by your anti Americanism wrapped up in leftist terminology. Suddenly the right wingers start parroting Marxist talking points when it comes to the U.S, but when it comes to their own nation they love it to death. Hilarious.

Is Russia Imperialist? Are you aware of this fact? How do you square this with your odd rhetoric?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> OK so his father the dictator, then the son dictator, have not committed any crimes and it is all western imperialism. Holy s**t dude you should be embarrassed by your anti Americanism wrapped up in leftist terminology. Suddenly the right wingers start parroting Marxist talking points when it comes to the U.S, but when it comes to their own nation they love it to death. Hilarious.
> 
> Is Russia Imperialist? Are you aware of this fact? How do you square this with your odd rhetoric?


I would have taken the time to explain it all to you but luckily there's a very recent occurrence where the same thing happened... twice actually. Look up Iraq and Libya...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Yeah all that propaganda about Hitler. Guy can't catch a break!


If Hitler had won the war would he still have the reputation he has now?

Why do you keep up this incesant "point missing"

Hitler is a bad guy because the victors wrote the history books.



MFM said:


> The only people who believe Assad is guilty of war crimes against his own people are those who listen to the Western controlled media or the Americans. There is no evidence to prove otherwise. The fact is, the US have been planning to get rid of him for a long time due to their own imperialistic agenda as usual. Only this time Putin royally screwed up their plans and Russia won't back down this time.
> 
> Putin caught the US napping and now the whole Obama administration is whining about it. And the reason they can't do anything about it? Any resistance towards Russia will just prove the US is supporting terrorism and their lie will be exposed. Obama might as well withdraw his troops from Syria and aim for the next country he wants to invade.


great post


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> OK so his father the dictator, then the son dictator, have not committed any crimes and it is all western imperialism. Holy s**t dude you should be embarrassed by your anti Americanism wrapped up in leftist terminology. Suddenly the right wingers start parroting Marxist talking points when it comes to the U.S, but when it comes to their own nation they love it to death. Hilarious.
> 
> Is Russia Imperialist? Are you aware of this fact? How do you square this with your odd rhetoric?


was his father convicted of any crimes, has Assad been convicted of any crimes?

You can be accused of crimes but until you have been convicted of a crime you are not a criminal, bearing in mind your total inability to grasp that fact (or you are just trolling) I have had to spell it out for you.

Amazing all these accusations of mass murder has never even been brought before a UN court.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

MFM said:


> I would have taken the time to explain it all to you but luckily there's a very recent occurrence where the same thing happened... twice actually. Look up Iraq and Libya...


Iraq was imperialist it invaded Iran and Kuwait and committed genocide against the Kurds and crimes against humanity and chemical attacks on Iranian civilians and soldiers. As for Libya, Gadaffi was a supporter of international terrorism, the dictator crushed all free speech and human rights, there is a reason a majority of Libya took part in ousting their horrific leader whose torture dungeons stand to this day as a reminder of what happened there.

Stop painting a black and white evil west picture, because it lacks any nuance or understanding of history or political reality.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Iraq was imperialist it invaded Iran and Kuwait and committed genocide against the Kurds and crimes against humanity and chemical attacks on Iranian civilians and soldiers. As for Libya, Gadaffi was a supporter of international terrorism, the dictator crushed all free speech and human rights, there is a reason a majority of Libya took part in ousting their horrific leader whose torture dungeons stand to this day as a reminder of what happened there.
> 
> *Stop painting a black and white evil west picture*, because it lacks any nuance or understanding of history or political reality.


Lol, we are done now mate.

If you are not trolling you are so monumently dumb its like poking a lunatic at the asylum


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> If Hitler had won the war would he still have the reputation he has now?
> 
> Why do you keep up this incesant "point missing"
> 
> ...


Hitler is a bad guy because he oversaw and commanded the genocide of millions of jews, launched aggressive brutal wars, starved and massacred Eastern Europeans as he considered Slavs sub-human, he crushed unions, he killed all political dissent, lead his nation to total war and then shot himself in a bunker.

Hitler was the baddy and just because if he won he would try and crush all dissenting views of him, does not change objective reality:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MFM said:


> The only people who believe Assad is guilty of war crimes against his own people are those who listen to the Western controlled media or the Americans. There is no evidence to prove otherwise. The fact is, the US have been planning to get rid of him for a long time due to their own imperialistic agenda as usual. Only this time Putin royally screwed up their plans and Russia won't back down this time.
> 
> Putin caught the US napping and now the whole Obama administration is whining about it. And the reason they can't do anything about it? Any resistance towards Russia will just prove the US is supporting terrorism and their lie will be exposed. Obama might as well withdraw his troops from Syria and aim for the next country he wants to invade.


i thought that the UN had found alot of proof that sarin had been routinely used.

or are they part of the western controlled media that your on about? (cos obviously the eastern and middle east parts of the world dont have any media control or bias)


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Hitler is a bad guy because he oversaw and commanded the genocide of millions of jews,* launched aggressive brutal wars*, starved and massacred Eastern Europeans as *he considered Slavs sub-human*, he crushed unions, he killed all political dissent, lead his nation to total war and then shot himself in a bunker.
> 
> Hitler was the baddy and just because if he won he would try and crush all dissenting views of him, does not change objective reality:


It was Churchill who declared war on Germany.

He also had a Slavic SS division: The 14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS.

He also had people with Jewish ancestry as high ranking members in his military.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> It was Churchill who declared war on Germany.
> 
> He also had a Slavic SS division: The 14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS.
> 
> He also had people with Jewish ancestry as high ranking members in his military.


I thought you were someone just being open minded and asking questions, yet seem to coincidentally have the exact moronic talking points as the Neo Nazi's over at stormfront. And yes hitler was desperate for men, he ended up taking Muslims, slavs, lots of people he thought racially inferior. Here is a speech by Himmler that the Fuhrer particularly liked.

These are selected entries from Himmler's speech in Poznan:

The Slav is never able to build anything himself. In the long run, he's not capable of it. I'll come back to this later. With the exception of a few phenomena produced by Asia every couple of centuries, through that mixture of two heredities which may be fortunate for Asia but is unfortunate for us Europeans -- with the exception, therefore, of an Attila, a Genghis Khan, a Tamerlane, a Lenin, a Stalin -- the mixed race of the Slavs is based on a subrace with a few drops of blood of our blood, blood of a leading race; the Slav is unable to control himself and create order. He is able to argue, able to debate, able to disintegrate, able to offer resistance against every authority and to revolt. But these shoddy human goods are just as incapable of maintaining order today as they were 700 or 800 years ago, when they called in the Varangians, when they called in the Ruriks, Vikings called in to settle Russia.

I consider it necessary to speak to each of you about this once again. Whether it's Peter The Great or the late Csars, whether it's Lenin or Stalin, they know their own Folk. They are perfectly well aware that the concepts of loyalty, never betraying, never conspiring, have no place in the Russian vocabulary.

Whatever people may tell you about the Russians, it's all true. It's true that some of the Russians are fervently pious, and fervently believe in the Mother Of God of the Khasans or someplace else, it's absolutely true. It's true that the Volga River boatmen sing beautifully; it's true that the Russian of today, in modern times, is a good improviser and good technician. It's true, for the most part, that he's even a lover of children. It's true that he can work very hard. And it's just as true that he is stinking lazy. It's just as true that he is an uninhibited beast, who can torture and torment other people in ways the Devil would never permit himself to think of. It's just as true that the Russian, high or low, is inclined to the most perverse of things, even devouring his comrades or keeping his neighbour's liver in his lunch bag. It's all part of the scale of feelings and values of the Slavic Folks. It's often purely a matter of chance which lot he draws; and to people who don't know the beast, he is often a very great riddle: what is the fellow up to now?

The Russians themselves know each other very well, and have invented a very practical system, whether it was the Csars with the Ochrana, or Mr. Lenin and Mr. Stalin with the GPU or the NKVD. When four Russians get together, with little father, little mother, and their little children, not one of the 4 or 5 knows who is betraying whom at the moment: which one is the informer betraying the father now: is it the mother, or the daughter? And who, in return, is betraying them? In doubtful cases there may be two, even three, informers in this family. I am not exaggerating. This remark is entirely accurate with regards to the city. In the countryside, our comrades who have been over there in the East can confirm that there are still 20 or 30 NKVD informers and agents in every village, even after the withdrawal of the Bolsheviks. This ensures, to an absolute certainty, that no conspiracy can get started, because everything will still be reported to the top by means of this informer apparatus. Then comes the pistol or deportation, and that is how this entire Folk must be governed.

It is basically wrong for us to project our whole harmless soul and heart, all our good nature, our idealism, onto foreign Folks. This applies to Herder, who wrote the Voices Of The Folks, probably in a drunken hour, and caused us, in later generations, such boundless suffering and misery. That applies to the Czechs and Slovenes, to whom, after all, we brought their national feeling. They themselves were absolutely incapable of it; rather, we invented it for them.

For the SS Man, one principle must apply absolutely: we must be honest, decent, loyal, and comradely to members of our own blood, and to no one else. What happens to the Russians, the Czechs, is totally indifferent to me. Whatever is available to us in good blood of our type, we will take for ourselves, that is, we will steal their children and bring them up with us, if necessary. *Whether other races live well or die of hunger is only of interest to me insofar as we need them as slaves for our culture; otherwise that doesn't interest me. Whether 10,000 Russian women fall down from exhaustion in building a tank ditch is of interest to me only insofar as the tank ditches are finished for Germany.*

*What a good group of people the Nazi's were!*


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i thought that the UN had found alot of proof that sarin had been routinely used.
> 
> or are they part of the western controlled media that your on about? (cos obviously the eastern and middle east parts of the world dont have any media control or bias)


Used by who?

Please provide proof of where *Assad* used any Chemical weapons, ever.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MFM said:


> Please provide proof of where Assad used any Chemical weapons, ever.


"The results are overwhelming and indisputable. The facts speak for themselves. The United Nations Mission has now confirmed, unequivocally and objectively, that chemical weapons have been used in Syria," declared Mr. Ban, underscoring that 85 per cent of blood samples from the sites in Ghouta tested positive for Sarin, and the majority of the rocket fragments were also found to be carrying the deadly nerve agent.

http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=45856#.VhOsSOxViko


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> *Hitler is a bad guy because he oversaw and commanded the genocide of millions of jews,* launched aggressive brutal wars, starved and massacred Eastern Europeans as he considered Slavs sub-human, he crushed unions, he killed all political dissent, lead his nation to total war and then shot himself in a bunker.
> 
> Hitler was the baddy and just because if he won he would try and crush all dissenting views of him, does not change objective reality:


Prime Ministers and leaders in the UK have OKd the killing of people all over the world.

You seem to have an unhealthy love for the UK and Western policies bearing in mind you are an arab.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> "The results are overwhelming and indisputable. The facts speak for themselves. The United Nations Mission has now confirmed, unequivocally and objectively, that chemical weapons have been used in Syria," declared Mr. Ban, underscoring that 85 per cent of blood samples from the sites in Ghouta tested positive for Sarin, and the majority of the rocket fragments were also found to be carrying the deadly nerve agent.
> 
> http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=45856#.VhOsSOxViko


What did Assads scientists come up with when they tested the blood?

Also dont you find it amazing that the UN have "clear and conviincing evidence" yet still sit on their hands

They are in a sense complicit if thats the case.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Prime Ministers and leaders in the UK have OKd the killing of people all over the world.
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy love for the UK and Western policies bearing in mind you are an arab.


Believe it or not some of us are smart enough to speak multiple languages, without having to be from a place where they are natively spoken.

What is your view on Hitler, without getting off topic of detracting:

1. Do you like Hitler?

2. Do you believe in the Holocaust?

3. Do you wish the Germans won?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> What did Assads scientists come up with when they tested the blood?


they were going to prove that it was the rebels who used the weapons but afaik they havent proved it yet


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> What did Assads scientists come up with when they tested the blood?
> 
> Also dont you find it amazing that the UN have "clear and conviincing evidence" yet still sit on their hands
> 
> They are in a sense complicit if thats the case.


i agree on the eddited points. i also think that if syria have broken laws that they agreed to follow on the geneva convention then that makes the UN even more complicit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Believe it or not some of us are smart enough to speak multiple languages, without having to be from a place where they are natively spoken.
> 
> What is your view on Hitler, without getting off topic of detracting:
> 
> ...


1. irrelevant to the discussion

2. irrelevant to the discussion

3. Irrelevant to the discussion.

Why did you learn arabic if you dont use it and if you dont use it chances are you are not fluent as you previously claimed?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> I thought you were someone just being open minded and asking questions, yet seem to coincidentally have the exact moronic talking points as the Neo Nazi's over at stormfront. And yes hitler was desperate for men, he ended up taking Muslims, slavs, lots of people he thought racially inferior. *Here is a speech by Himmler that the Fuhrer particularly liked.*


Thats hearsay.

Stop wasting peoples time.

This is a forum where people expect more than "he said she said" as evidence.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> 1. irrelevant to the discussion
> 
> 2. irrelevant to the discussion
> 
> ...


You are a nazi, even sadder, you are too scared to admit it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> You are a nazi, even sadder, you are too scared to admit it.


is that a breach of Godwins law seeing as youre the expert?

Now, about the learning Arabic bit.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

More interestingly did you know that Assad trained in the UK as an optician? I think he wanted to stay here but his father died prematurely and so he had to can his career in specsavers and take up genocide.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Irondan said:


> More interestingly did you know that Assad trained in the UK as an optician? I think he wanted to stay here but his father died prematurely and so he had to can his career in specsavers and take up genocide.


So the plot line of Tyrant?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> is that a breach of Godwins law seeing as youre the expert?
> 
> Now, about the learning Arabic bit.


Godwins law only applies if the person isn't a Nazi. Your sole posts on here are all centred around defending Hitler and the dictators modern neo Nazis defend


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Iraq was imperialist it invaded Iran and Kuwait and committed genocide against the Kurds and crimes against humanity *and chemical attacks on Iranian civilians and soldiers*. As for Libya, *Gadaffi was a supporter of international terrorism*, the dictator crushed all free speech and human rights, there is a reason a majority of Libya took part in ousting their horrific leader whose torture dungeons stand to this day as a reminder of what happened there.
> 
> Stop painting a black and white evil west picture, because it lacks any nuance or understanding of history or political reality.


It's worth noting that the US supported and sponsored Sadam during the Iraq/Iran war of the 80s. There's even quite damning evidence that suggests the US were actually complicit in In Iraq's use of chemical weapons in that war. The US used chemical weapons itself in Vietnam.

Of course Gaddafi was not a saint but neither is any dictatorship of the middle east and we are friends with some. And If we're talking about supporting international terrorism, why don't we invade Saudi Arabia? They are huge supporters of Islamic terrorism, it's pretty much widely accepted that they are the largest financial sponsor of ISIS, but rather than attack them they are our allies whilst the terrorist organisations they fund are are our sworn enemies!

Israel continues with it's systematic program of ethnic cleansing and human rights violations in Palestine. Don't see any plans being made by the west to invade there.

I think you are the one with little understanding of political reality, if you actually believe our involvement in the middle east has anything to do with morality or going after the bad guys.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> It's worth noting that the US supported and sponsored Sadam during the Iraq/Iran war of the 80s. There's even quite damning evidence that suggests the US were actually complicit in In Iraq's use of chemical weapons in that war. The US used chemical weapons itself in Vietnam.
> 
> Of course Gaddafi was not a saint but neither is any dictatorship of the middle east and we are friends with some. And If we're talking about supporting international terrorism, why don't we invade Saudi Arabia? They are huge supporters of Islamic terrorism, it's pretty much widely accepted that they are the largest financial sponsor of ISIS, but rather than attack them they are our allies whilst the terrorist organisations they fund are are our sworn enemies!
> 
> ...


ease we are bound by reality. The Saudi public are far more fundamentalist than the house of saud. So much so in 2004 Al Qaeda in the peninsula waged an attempted overthrow of the royal family with quite popular support.

We support dictators and barbaric regimes as the best of multiple shifty options. Better to deal with the House of Saud than have a truly terrifying positivity of having Al Qaeda control the Muslim equivalent of Vatican City.

Same goes for our support of Sad am against Iran. We played two shitty dictatorships against one another. Go politics unfortunately mean we don't get to deal with many modern day Thomas Paine's.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Godwins law only applies if the person isn't a Nazi. Your sole posts on here are all centred around defending Hitler and the dictators modern neo Nazis defend


Can you quote me where I have defended ANYONE.

By the way, I know exactly who you are now.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Can you quote me where I have defended ANYONE.
> 
> By the way, I know exactly who you are now.


Trollllllllllll?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

banzi said:


> Look up the legal definition of "criminal" and report back your findings.


Well if tipping barrel bombs on innocent civilians doesn't constitute a crime, and a disgraceful and shameful act, there is not much we could debate about, on a personal level on my two tours of Bosnia I saw enough evidence of what a war crime is, and Assad is a war criminal, a mass murderer, he has committed genocide, in my opinion by indiscriminately targeting people because of there division of a particular religion, or tribal group, and are actually your own people, that is criminal...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Been trolling him for the last 5 pages, he likely thinks hes been trolling me, However Im not the one posting walls of text and scouring the internet for answers.

Just read his posts, he uses very subtle troll techniques, hes not bad at it TBH.


----------



## Bt1gwa (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol.. "must control eastrogen"


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Can you quote me where I have defended ANYONE.
> 
> By the way, I know exactly who you are now.


This is how the master nazi shields his real self when cornered. I was .....just trolling, it was a joke, that isn't really my retard brain COME ON GUYS IT WAS JUST A BIG GAFF LULZ!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> Well if tipping barrel bombs on innocent civilians doesn't constitute a crime, and a disgraceful and shameful act, there is not much we could debate about, on a personal level on my two tours of Bosnia I saw enough evidence of what a war crime is, and Assad is a war criminal, a mass murderer, he has committed genocide, in my opinion by indiscriminately targeting people because of there division of a particular religion, or tribal group, and are actually your own people, that is criminal...


Nice post, however none of it is legally true.

A criminal is someone who has been convicted of a crime and a murderer is someone who has killed someone unlawfully.

Once hes ben convicted in a court of these allegations then you can post what you did, until then its simply your opinion which of course you are entitled to.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> This is how the master nazi shields his real self when cornered. I was .....just trolling, it was a joke, that isn't really my retard brain COME ON GUYS IT WAS JUST A BIG GAFF LULZ!


Stop waffling , your obvious trolling is now common knowledge, try again

*Can you quote me where I have defended ANYONE.*

*You need to provide the specific legislation that Assad has broken.*

*Provide evidence that the UN can actually try let alone convict Assad of the allegations*

*a list of the sanctions imposed on Assads regime*


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Can you quote me where I have defended ANYONE.
> 
> By the way, I know exactly who you are now.


You are embarrassing yourself, stop it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

We done then?

After all that arm waving in this thread you have come up with zero, and given yourself away in the process.

Consider yourself ignored


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Stop waffling , your obvious trolling is now common knowledge, try again


I actually think he's serious. Lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nah, his technique is obvious, Im surprised you don't recognise it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

@freddee ill try this way as quoting on the forum seems abit crap these days.

I do know that the Russians got their ass handed to them in the 80s by the afghans.

As an example then let's use ww2. Germany are taking over everything and killing innocent people, abit like isis are now. War was declared which lasted 6 years. Many men died but it got the job done. Nazi Germany was destroyed.

If the uk Grew a pair, bombed the fvck out areas they know have isis in then in a couple of years they will just be a historical memory. If we can't afford a war like you say then don't get involved and the uk should turn a blind eye.

If I had my way I would take over the middle east and westernise it. They clearly can't get along with their culture and religion so just ease it out. I wouldn't mind if they kept it all in their own garden but they are spewing their sh1te into countries that have evolved abit. Only problem is the uk have evolved into a weak country now. Sir Winston Churchill will be spinning in his grave.

Just my opinion of course.

If your going to war then destroy your enemy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> @freddee ill try this way as quoting on the forum seems abit crap these days.
> 
> I do know that the Russians got their ass handed to them in the 80s by the afghans.
> 
> ...


The problem you have with terrorists is they are only terrorists after the they have committed a terrorist act.

Is are not an army and as such you cant defeat them in battle they have no leaders that will surrender in line with the normal acts of warfare.

We made the mistake of calling it a war, these people are committing crimes when they commit acts of vilolence, not war.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> The problem you have with terrorists is they are only terrorists after the they have committed a terrorist act.
> 
> Is are not an army and as such you cant defeat them in battle they have no leaders that will surrender in line with the normal acts of warfare.
> 
> We made the mistake of calling it a war, these people are committing crimes when they commit acts of vilolence, not war.


well years ago people who did this sort of thing were outlawed, that meant that they had no protection from the law or rights to protect them.

we cant afford to pick and choose targets like they are doing. It annoys me that do gooding civilians get in the way of soldiers doing their jobs. Until every last member of isis is killed they will be around, or you need to destroy them enough they no longer are a threat to the world. Like the nazis are today.

bring back the gas chambers.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

freddee said:


> Well if tipping barrel bombs on innocent civilians doesn't constitute a crime, and a disgraceful and shameful act, there is not much we could debate about, on a personal level on my two tours of Bosnia I saw enough evidence of what a war crime is, and Assad is a war criminal, a mass murderer, he has committed genocide, in my opinion by indiscriminately targeting people because of there division of a particular religion, or tribal group, and are actually your own people, that is criminal...


No doubt what you're saying about Assad is correct. The issue is, our involvement has nothing to do with protecting civilians or trying to bring 'war criminals' to justice. Israel has routinely committed war crimes in Palestine for decades. The transfer of Israel's own civilian population into occupied territories is in itself a breach of the Geneva Conventions. We don't do anything to help the civilians there, in fact the US gives Israel shed loads of money yearly so it can continue to disregard international law.

We don't get involved in these conflicts to protect civilians, we get involved for the perceived political gain from ousting an 'unfriendly' regime and replacing it with a more western sympathetic government . We don't give a damn how any regime in that region treats civilians. Otherwise we wouldn't be allies of the Saudis or Israel.

And as has been witnessed over the last decade or so, our involvement in the region does not help anyone there. All we do is pour petrol onto the fire by backing and funding various spurious groups that then inevitably turn out to be as bad if not worse than the regime they're fighting.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> No doubt what you're saying about Assad is correct. The issue is, our involvement has nothing to do with protecting civilians or trying to bring 'war criminals' to justice. Israel has routinely committed war crimes in Palestine for decades. The transfer of Israel's own civilian population into occupied territories is in itself a breach of the Geneva Conventions. We don't do anything to help the civilians there, in fact the US gives Israel shed loads of money yearly so it can continue to disregard international law.
> 
> We don't get involved in these conflicts to protect civilians, we get involved for the perceived political gain from ousting an 'unfriendly' regime and replacing it with a more western sympathetic government . We don't give a damn how any regime in that region treats civilians. Otherwise we wouldn't be allies of the Saudis or Israel.
> 
> And as has been witnessed over the last decade or so, our involvement in the region does not help anyone there. All we do is pour petrol onto the fire by backing and funding various spurious groups that then inevitably turn out to be as bad if not worse than the regime they're fighting.


Comparing the Israeli state to the Syrian one is like comparing the allied and axis powers. Israel could kill every Palestinian and take all the land, they don't because they don't want that. Syria is literally intentionally targeting civilians constantly. Comparing Israel bombing a school where hamas are operating and storing rockets to Barrel bombing civilian populations with no military value is not legit.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> I dont need to shout Ickes, you however need to produce some kind of evidence of your spurious claims.


Funny, I see you spouting claims in this thread with nothing to back it up.

You make me laugh fella


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

This reminds me of the Western media saying Gaddafi was a tyrant but would a tyrant who was hated and feared by his people ride through a city like this getting cheered by everyone? :


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Israel would love to wipe out Palestine tomorrow but politically that would be a bridge too far. So they are doing it gradually. Israel has more UN condemnations than any other nation on earth for a reason.

And if the Palestinians were able to somehow mount an offensive of equal might to that of the 'rebels' in Syria(albeit with western funding) , you really think the Israelis would show more restraint than the Assad regime?HA . Bearing in mind how they react to the pretty much useless Hamas rockets.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> This reminds me of the Western media saying Gaddafi was a tyrant but would a tyrant who was hated and feared by his people ride through a city like this getting cheered by everyone? :


Yes....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Yes....


Hitler didn't kill his own people Einstein.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Hitler didn't kill his own people Einstein.


Oh really? So he didn't kill German political dissidents, German disabled people, German homosexuals, German jews, German workers who went on strike and protested? He didn't kill German Roma, German religious minorities like Jehovah's?

You are so vapid it is hilarious.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Oh really? So he didn't kill German political dissidents, German disabled people, German homosexuals, German jews, German workers who went on strike and protested? He didn't kill German Roma, German religious minorities like Jehovah's?
> 
> You are so vapid it is hilarious.


Not a fair comparison, and I'm sure you know why. Hitler was well liked by the majority of Germans because he didn't victimise them, which is why I said in general he didn't kill his own people. So tell my why, the people in the video look so happy to see Gaddafi? All actors, all pretending? Lol, you're full of sh1t.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Not a fair comparison, and I'm sure you know why. Hitler was well liked by the majority of Germans because he didn't victimise them, which is why I said in general he didn't kill his own people. So tell my why, the people in the video look so happy to see him? All actors, all pretending? Lol, you're full of sh1t.


What are you talking about you imbecile. Gadaffi had a abse of support too, just as Hitler did, does not change the fact they were dictators who killed their own people. You are just an idiot who believes in crackpot conspiracies and seems to want to rim any and every dictator out there.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What are you talking about you imbecile. Gadaffi had a abse of support too, just as Hitler did, does not change the fact they were dictators who killed their own people. You are just an idiot who believes in crackpot conspiracies and seems to want to rim any and every dictator out there.


Calm down with the insults, you're making it too clear you're wrong. Gadaffi was clearly popular with the MAJORITY of people in Libya or he wouldn't have exposed himself to the public the way he did in that video.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

russia can do what they like, who can stop them?

hitler and napoleon had a crack and that was the end of them

one thing history has taught me, dont fcuk with the russians, you'll come unstuck

if anyone else had done to the ukraine what russia have done over the past year we'd have been all over them

iraq invaded kuwait and the us fly half way round the world to have a war, russia (or the pro russian ukrainians who arn't really russian soldiers :whistling: ) do the same to eastern ukraine and we issue statements saying: "yeah that's quite bad and stuff and we condemn it and all that but the black cab drivers in london need their licences updated and we've got a big backlog to sort out with that so let's deal with one thing at a time"


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> russia can do what they like, who can stop them?
> 
> hitler and napoleon had a crack and that was the end of them
> 
> ...


Russia has nukes, so no one can fvck with them. It's that simple. That's why no one fvcked with Iran.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Calm down with the insults, you're making it too clear you're wrong. Gadaffi was clearly popular with the MAJORITY of people in Libya or he wouldn't have exposed himself to the public the way he did in that video.


All those leaders I just posted, most of them were abjectly hated, had large crowds out "supporting them" while in open top motorcades. Where is your evidence a majority of Libyans support a man, who had no elections, tortured dissenters and was so hated by his people millions of them took part in his overthrow?

You are just saying things with no semblance of mental clarity.

Was Mao loved by millions, was the horrific Romanian leader, possibly the worst of all the communist regimes? Is Kim jong Un? Because they are all doing above what Gadaffi is, which you cite as evidence he is popular amongst the majority.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Russia has nukes, so no one can fvck with them. It's that simple. That's why no one fvcked with Iran.


loads of other countries have nukes

iran do not

also russia didnt have nukes when facing the two examples i gave


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> All those leaders I just posted, most of them were abjectly hated, had large crowds out "supporting them" while in open top motorcades. Where is your evidence a majority of Libyans support a man, who had no elections, tortured dissenters and was so hated by his people millions of them took part in his overthrow?
> 
> You are just saying things with no semblance of mental clarity.
> 
> Was Mao loved by millions, was the horrific Romanian leader, possibly the worst of all the communist regimes? Is Kim jong Un? Because they are all doing above what Gadaffi is, which you cite as evidence he is popular amongst the majority.


Hitler was surrounded by his own military in that photo, not civilians, the helmets and uniforms were a clue. And Hitler was liked by the majority of Germans because he treated them well. So what's your point? The third photo down you posted is nothing like the video I posted. You're examples are sh1te. You're very biased towards western governments, let's just leave it at that eh?



> loads of other countries have nukes
> 
> iran do not
> 
> also russia didnt have nukes when facing the two examples i gave


I think Iran probably do have nukes, and a strong army. and as for Russia, they had Russian winter which isn't as big a factor these days since we have better technology.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Hitler was surrounded by his own military in that photo, not civilians, the helmets and uniforms were a clue. And Hitler was liked by the majority of Germans because he treated them well. So what's your point? The third photo down you posted is nothing like the video I posted. You're examples are sh1te. You're very biased towards western governments, let's just leave it at that eh?
> 
> I think Iran probably do have nukes, and a strong army. and as for Russia, they had Russian winter which isn't as big a factor these days since we have better technology.


Iran probably just has nukes, why because you say so, you are a fu**ing idiot dude.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Iran probably just has nukes, why because you say so, you are a fu**ing idiot dude.


They don't just because you say so, you are a fu**ing idiot dude.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Hitler was surrounded by his own military in that photo, not civilians, the helmets and uniforms were a clue. And Hitler was liked by the majority of Germans because he treated them well. So what's your point? The third photo down you posted is nothing like the video I posted. You're examples are sh1te. You're very biased towards western governments, let's just leave it at that eh?
> 
> I think Iran probably do have nukes, and a strong army. and as for Russia, they had Russian winter which isn't as big a factor these days since we have better technology.


i'm not going to ask you based on what

from what i've read and seen iran certainly don't have nukes

but neither of us know for sure, just opinions formulated from different sources of information we've seen

something i think is a reasonable point to debate, contentious and open to interpretation

the holocaust however is not, despite the very cogent sandle based argument put forward earlier in this thread


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

That was then this is now. Things are very different and harping on about Hitler and the holocaust is stretching it a bit too far IMO..


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

gearchange said:


> That was then this is now. Things are very different and harping on about Hitler and the holocaust is stretching it a bit too far IMO..


the refrence is from a different thread from earlier mate about the third reich and the holocaust started by the same op


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> They don't just because you say so, you are a fu**ing idiot dude.


What did I tell you about that guy?

I have him on ignore now, I dont even see his posts, hes getting a rise out of you and bearing in mind you know hes trolling he shouldnt.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What did I tell you about that guy?
> 
> I have him on ignore now, I dont even see his posts, hes getting a rise out of you and bearing in mind you know hes trolling he shouldnt.


No rise from me. But yeah, he seems like an ultra pro-west troll.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> No rise from me. But yeah, he seems like an ultra pro-west troll.


he isnt for or against anything, hes just posting stuff to get a rise.

Thats why he never backs anything with evidence, he has zero clue what hes talking about.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> @freddee ill try this way as quoting on the forum seems abit crap these days.
> 
> I do know that the Russians got their ass handed to them in the 80s by the afghans.
> 
> ...


read a few lines, stopped there, will read the rest later, we are talking Syria, first stop listening to the American backed media, it is run by the establishment, they come up with a new enemy every couple of years, it was not so when the cold war was in full swing but now they need to convince as many as possible to be afraid of AB or C, the American military complex is all powerful and thats is big business, they tell you its going to last for years, they want a war, neither winning or loosing just war, now where I stopped, you came straight out with ISIS, but it Assad that has done all the killing and caused all these refugee's not ISIS, they might have caused some, but its Assad that has caused by far the most misery.

Maybe Russia are thinking of taking over the Middle east! I'm sure the USA have got eyes on that, then again everything the USA touches turns to rat sh1t, personally unless you are going to put your boots on their ground and be willing to put this country in even more toxic debt I think we should just stay on the side-lines offering small token gestures and see what happens, or you just might get a war, and it will engulf us all, all the signs are there, be careful for what you wish for, and don't come out with nuke em, it is not wise to irradiate two thirds of the worlds oil supply, see how much a tin of beans costs then!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

MickeyE said:


> No doubt what you're saying about Assad is correct. The issue is, our involvement has nothing to do with protecting civilians or trying to bring 'war criminals' to justice. Israel has routinely committed war crimes in Palestine for decades. The transfer of Israel's own civilian population into occupied territories is in itself a breach of the Geneva Conventions. We don't do anything to help the civilians there, in fact the US gives Israel shed loads of money yearly so it can continue to disregard international law.
> 
> We don't get involved in these conflicts to protect civilians, we get involved for the perceived political gain from ousting an 'unfriendly' regime and replacing it with a more western sympathetic government . We don't give a damn how any regime in that region treats civilians. Otherwise we wouldn't be allies of the Saudis or Israel.
> 
> And as has been witnessed over the last decade or so, our involvement in the region does not help anyone there. All we do is pour petrol onto the fire by backing and funding various spurious groups that then inevitably turn out to be as bad if not worse than the regime they're fighting.


Yes well said, I am not blind to any of this, and it does pain me to see Palestine in its neo concentration camp state and we do want yes men in these countries and it is meant to come with some rules and regulations that seem to get ignored when convenient, and I am first to condemn US foreign policy, I just don't like people getting technical and talking legalities when a war and slaughter are in full swing, and the media keep harping on about ISIS, it is Assad that has caused all this, he had killed an estimated 29000 political prisoners before this conflict even started, he aided what is now ISIS in Iraq, making that the place it is today, and caused a lot of the civil war in the Lebanon, he cant just walk can he.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

freddee said:


> read a few lines, stopped there, will read the rest later, we are talking Syria, first stop listening to the American backed media, it is run by the establishment, they come up with a new enemy every couple of years, it was not so when the cold war was in full swing but now they need to convince as many as possible to be afraid of AB or C, the American military complex is all powerful and thats is big business, they tell you its going to last for years, they want a war, neither winning or loosing just war, now where I stopped, you came straight out with ISIS, but it Assad that has done all the killing and caused all these refugee's not ISIS, they might have caused some, but its Assad that has caused by far the most misery.
> 
> Maybe Russia are thinking of taking over the Middle east! I'm sure the USA have got eyes on that, then again everything the USA touches turns to rat sh1t, personally unless you are going to put your boots on their ground and be willing to put this country in even more toxic debt I think we should just stay on the side-lines offering small token gestures and see what happens, or you just might get a war, and it will engulf us all, all the signs are there, be careful for what you wish for, and don't come out with nuke em, it is not wise to irradiate two thirds of the worlds oil supply, see how much a tin of beans costs then!!


I think it's time we just had ww3 tbh. The world is in dire need of a thinning out imo. To much sh1t and back stabbing.

Just let Assad, isis and whatever group kill eachother all they want. I don't think we should get involved unless they land on British soil but people wish to get involved probably for the reasons mentioned before like oil etc.

It makes no difference in the end cuz the human race will destroy it all eventually.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TBF Putin does talk a lot of sense


----------

